# هل يختفي مع الزمن؟



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هل الحب يختفي مع الزمن؟






إن القدرة على التمييز بين دقة القلب الحرة ودقة القلب بحكم العادة هي الضمان لكي يكون الحب حقيقيا وليس موضوع تعود وقبول بالمقسوم! هل الحب أضمن وسيلة لزواج سعيد أو أن التعود على الطرف الآخر هو ما يضمن استمرار العلاقة الزوجية ناجحة؟


إن استمرار العلاقة الزوجية ناجحة ليس بالأمر الصعب حيث أن بعض الأزواج يقررون المضي في الزواج بدافع المحافظة على الأسرة وعلى سمعتها ومن أجل الأولاد، ويدخل موضوع التعود حيث يقول الزوج أو الزوجة: "لقد تعودت عليه" ولكن دون أن تصدر مشاعر الحب الصادق الذي يفرض نفسه على القلب وعلى الوجدان.


يمتاز الحب أنه انحياز القلب بالكامل تجاه شخص معين واستمرار انحيازه رغم مرور الوقت عليه، وازدياده رسوخا وثباتا. ويمتاز أيضا باشتياق والتهاب العواطف عند رؤية هذا الشخص ويكون الوضع هذا خارجا عن الإرادة والتفكير، ويغلف هذه المشاعر حالة من الحنين المستمر لهذا الشخص والرغبة في المكوث معه والراحة في محضره. وهناك فرق كبير بين أن نحب شخصاً وبين أن نعتاد على الوجود مع نفس الشخص. وهناك فرق بين الراحة النفسية التي نحصل عليها عند التعود، والراحة العاطفية التي نحصل عليها من الحب.


والحب لا يخضع للعادة والتعود بل ويثور على الواجب والمطلوب ويبقى دائما في حالة صحية قوية، مع أن البعض يقول أن التعود أمر لا مفر منه وأن الألفة -شئنا أم أبينا تغلف كل علاقاتنا في الحياة وليس فقط علاقتنا بالطرف الآخر في الحب. وهذه حقيقة ولكن علينا مواجهة التكرار الذي لا حيلة لنا فيه، وأن يطلق الحب صرخة احتجاج ضد الرتيب يطلقها الزوجان معا.


إن الحب بين الأزواج هو الحل لكل المشكلات ويضمن سلامة الرحلة المشتركة. أما التعود فهو مشاعر أداء الواجب ووضع الأعباء على القلب بدل إراحته ومقرون بممارسات معينة وجدول ثابت. فلا يمكن للحب أن يكون عادة يومية مثل الطعام والقراءة وممارسة الرياضة. وإذا أصبح كذلك فهو محكوم عليه بالموت، لأن الحب هو حماس العاطفة المتجددة كل يوم بطريقة تختلف عن اليوم الذي مضى وهذا ما يجعل الحياة الزوجية بعيدة عن الرتابة والروتين القاتل، وهو الذي يطلق في النفس محبة للصفح والتحمل، محبة للعطاء والبذل ومحبة للذوبان في الآخر دون البحث عن الأنا والأنانية، وهو الدفء الذي يضمن نمو الأولاد في جو من المحبة التي تنتقل بالعدوى إلى أفراد العائلة كلها.


وقد أراد الله أن تكون محبة الأزواج بعضهم لبعض ليس عادة أو تعود بل في أقوى مشاعر خلقها الله وقال "يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا" ولا يفصلهما أحد لأن المحبة هي التي توحد القلوب وتجعل الاثنين واحداً. لقد قدس الله المحبة بين الزوجين، وعندما شبه المسيح محبته للكنيسة التي بذل نفسه لأجلها، شبه هذه المحبة بمحبة العريس للعروس التي وصلت إلى حد الموت لأجلها.​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2010)

حقيقى موضوع جميل اوووووووى

احييك على اختيارك للمواضيع الهادفه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله والمميزه
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جداا

منتهى الذوق
وتشجيع جميل
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## Ever Love (4 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
وربي يحميك





*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2011)

Ever Love قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
> وربي يحميك
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا
مرور راائع جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (12 مارس 2011)

اكثر من رائع ربنا يحيمك ويبارك تعبك


----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2011)

موضوع مميز جداا


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

هموت مسيحيه قال:


> اكثر من رائع ربنا يحيمك ويبارك تعبك


شكرا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع مميز جداا


منتهى شكرى
الرب يبرك
مرورك الرائع​


----------

